# Phone prices !!!



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Have prices gone too far ?, today i got an email saying the new Samsung s6 edge + is available to pre order so I click the link and select the 64gb version in black , the total was £829 !!, I reckon I might stick with the Note 4 !!!.

Its crazy that phones are costing more than a high spec laptop or twice the cost of two iPads etc etc


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

They reckon they can charge that and someone'll fall for the marketing blurb and pay up.

It's only a phone, for God's sake.....


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

And is it just me but Samsung are constantly releasing new models all the time that are practically the same as the last model.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

No more free or low cost phones. All the major carriers are stopping that for lower rates and no contracts.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

slim_boy_fat said:


> They reckon they can charge that and someone'll fall for the marketing blurb and pay up.
> 
> It's only a phone, for God's sake.....
> 
> *:Sent from my Samsung Super Galaxy Double Edge + 9*


:lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm happy with older phones that cost about £100.
Means I don't cry when I inevitably scratch or break it


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I have just changed from contract to Sim only and halved my monthly payments a 5A is good enough for me


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

PugIain said:


> I'm happy with older phones that cost about £100.
> Means I don't cry when I inevitably scratch or break it


£100? Ive got an old phone that cost me £20, I don't have £100 to waste if it breaks.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm still on payg  although my iPhone 4 is no longer supported by Apple.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> And is it just me but Samsung are constantly releasing new models all the time that are practically the same as the last model.


Trying to keep up with Apple and the amount they release. Also, the phone might be that much but how little do you get on your contract? I looked at an S5 to replace my S3 mini but the phone wasn't much better and for more a month i got less data usage and less texts.
So i got an LG G3S with 2gb data, unlimited texts and minutes for the same amount as i was paying before. Do i care it isnt an iphone or galaxy? nope, quite happy thanks


----------



## ZAFBLOKE (Mar 6, 2015)

Why I no longer buy popular brands, Have gone over to Cubot just as good as any Android smartphone and in fact exceeds with the 8x times Octacore processor but is now less than £100 for the X6

I am very happy with it

http://www.devicespecifications.com/en/model/494e2b39


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

I just bought a brand new Microsoft Lumia 640 dual sim for a little over £110, so they're not all over the top expensive.

http://www.microsoft.com/en/mobile/phone/lumia640-lte/


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

pantypoos said:


> I just bought a brand new Microsoft Lumia 640 dual sim for a little over £110, so they're not all over the top expensive.
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/en/mobile/phone/lumia640-lte/


I was thinking about saving money myself and buying the 640XL version, let me know how you like the 640...

I may end up getting the LG G4 though.


----------



## ZAFBLOKE (Mar 6, 2015)

pantypoos said:


> I just bought a brand new Microsoft Lumia 640 dual sim for a little over £110, so they're not all over the top expensive.
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/en/mobile/phone/lumia640-lte/


My wife has the Lumia 830 I brought it sim free from CarPhone warehouse for £140 when they had a deal on it, it also came with a free fitbit that Microsoft was giving away with any lumia


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Starbuck88 said:


> I was thinking about saving money myself and buying the 640XL version, let me know how you like the 640...
> 
> I may end up getting the LG G4 though.


I have a G3S so i can help if you have any questions to a degree. It has several functions i like, for example all the google functions(chrome, playstore,books etc) on one button on the screen. The laser focus for the camera is ace and i particularly like the fact there are no buttons the front of the phone. But for the love of Flex get a glass screen protector :lol:


----------



## jbguitarking (Oct 5, 2011)

Just bought the 3rd gen Moto G for £160, great phone for the money, don't think I'll ever go back on contract.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

ZAFBLOKE said:


> Why I no longer buy popular brands, Have gone over to Cubot just as good as any Android smartphone and in fact exceeds with the 8x times Octacore processor but is now less than £100 for the X6
> 
> I am very happy with it
> 
> http://www.devicespecifications.com/en/model/494e2b39


Like the sound of this fella if you could PM me some info please :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Far to expensive no way would i pay that. Most of my cars cost less lol


----------



## Sport Driver (Aug 5, 2014)

jbguitarking said:


> Just bought the 3rd gen Moto G for £160, great phone for the money, don't think I'll ever go back on contract.


Another Motorola here, Moto G 2014 though. Love the phone, it was cheaper than my previous Nokia phones, which were all bought on contract. 
If I was buying phone now I would have gone with LG G FLEX2 , it's 340€ on German Amazon( not much more expensive in UK either probably). Good phone for the money.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Starbuck88 said:


> I was thinking about saving money myself and buying the 640XL version, let me know how you like the 640...
> 
> I may end up getting the LG G4 though.


So far i'm impressed with the 640 and can't fault it, i went for the dual sim version as i have a work phone and so I no longer need to carry 2 phones about with me.

I would recommend it, i have used the windows phones for a while and really like them but I know that some people (usually ex-iphone users) tend not to like the operating system. Personally i think it is excellent and when it is ready the phone will upgrade to windows phone 10 which will give a seamless experience between my pc, laptop and phone.

I did consider the 640xl but it is a bit of a beast in size and didn't want to feel like Dom Jolly, both of the cameras are better on the XL though.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

How do you find the Moto g v3 ? I was tempted by one but there are lots of apps I use on the iPhone that I would need to check to see if they are available on android.


----------



## ZAFBLOKE (Mar 6, 2015)

M4D YN said:


> Like the sound of this fella if you could PM me some info please :thumb:


Mine is the X6 I paid £140 on ebay a year ago, you can now get it for about £80 however it has been replaced with even better models now and they are proving to be a good solid and reliable make from the Chinese market

Just be sure to get from a UK seller so delivery is quicker and no import charges mine took just 3 days to arrive

You can even get a CUBOT 4G now for £80

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CUBOT-X12-5-Android-5-1-QUAD-CORE-Dual-SIM-GPS-LTE-4G-Mobile-Smart-Phone-Gold-/231615526395?hash=item35ed5c75fb


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Shaun said:


> Have prices gone too far ?, today i got an email saying the new Samsung s6 edge + is available to pre order so I click the link and select the 64gb version in black , the total was £829 !!, I reckon I might stick with the Note 4 !!!.
> 
> Its crazy that phones are costing more than a high spec laptop or twice the cost of two iPads etc etc


Samsung dropped the price of the S6 and S6 Edge last week because sales aren't as high as they expected.

Apple has set the tone, so there are 2 markets now - low end, minimal markup and high end, charge-what-you-like. Samsung want a piece of the matter while also offering the former to gain market share


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

ZAFBLOKE said:


> Mine is the X6 I paid £140 on ebay a year ago, you can now get it for about £80 however it has been replaced with even better models now and they are proving to be a good solid and reliable make from the Chinese market
> 
> Just be sure to get from a UK seller so delivery is quicker and no import charges mine took just 3 days to arrive
> 
> ...


There's been a few of the Chinese handsets on Amazon Lightning Deals the past few days


----------



## jbguitarking (Oct 5, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> How do you find the Moto g v3 ? I was tempted by one but there are lots of apps I use on the iPhone that I would need to check to see if they are available on android.


It's not the fastest thing in the world, and its quite a shock going from iOS to Android but for £160 its amazing. Battery lasts me 2 full days, screen is great and it has all the apps I want.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

I will not surrender my iPhone.


----------



## tommyboy40 (Feb 28, 2012)

MAUI said:


> I will not surrender my iPhone.


iPhones are certainly not the best phones in the world, camera, storage etc but if you're a mac user i don't think you can have anything else


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

tommyboy40 said:


> iPhones are certainly not the best phones in the world, camera, storage etc but if you're a mac user i don't think you can have anything else


Mac user (for past 12 years) here with an Android phone.

Made the jump from iPhone last November and more than satisfied. Had a few teething troubles early on but the only real annoyance I've got is accessory compatibility (earphones, car stereo connection) isn't as good as with an iPhone. Syncs happily with my .me/.icloud mail, OS X calendar and address book.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Really don't get apple stuff at all, it's mostly crap and over priced 

My Mrs mac book pro thing that cost her like £1500 is rubbish. Battery literally goes down %1 a minute or worse, last 2 hours tops. More like an hour if you watch something on it 

Iphones just crash and turn off all the time 

Not saying android is much better, but at least it's not all completely over priced. The computers are the big thing though, really don't get why apple computers are so expensive


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Clancy said:


> Really don't get apple stuff at all, it's mostly crap and over priced
> 
> My Mrs mac book pro thing that cost her like £1500 is rubbish. Battery literally goes down %1 a minute or worse, last 2 hours tops. More like an hour if you watch something on it
> 
> ...


Really? Something's wrong if the battery is draining that quickly! Apple lead the way on battery life for most of their products, especially the macbooks.

I've got an old macbook white from the polycarbonate days, battery life isn't amazing but I get about 2½-3 hours from a full charge. The newer ones should be much better than that. Plus mine has barely ever crashed in the best part of 6 years use.

Haven't heard of iPhone crashing and restarting a lot, but my Nexus 4 went through a spell of that, has been less frequent since latest update. My old Sony Ericsson crashed every 5 minutes, as did my previous Ericsson, so I will never buy Sony again, despite the claims of them having great cameras.

All depends what you want from a phone really, but the iPhone is a good all-rounder, albeit a pricy one. Since most of the others of similar spec are pushing up to that Pryce bracket, the iPhones are becoming better value (relatively so) because they do tend to just work better.

It's a shame Google gave up on their Nexus plan of being a top spec phone for mid range money and joined the gravy train for money. I love my Nexus but I won't be spending £500 on a phone so there no chance of me buying a new Nexus now


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah the laptop is rubbish it's really annoying to use, the laptop doesn't crash the the phones do 

I've had 2 Iphones and after about a year they start crashing and turning off with like 40% battery still left


----------



## tommyboy40 (Feb 28, 2012)

Clancy said:


> Really don't get apple stuff at all, it's mostly crap and over priced
> 
> My Mrs mac book pro thing that cost her like £1500 is rubbish. Battery literally goes down %1 a minute or worse, last 2 hours tops. More like an hour if you watch something on it
> 
> ...


i would have originally thought like you, my old Nokia had a better camera and more storage than an iPhone etc and as for laptops, i could buy 3 for the price of a mac. True, the mac looked better but who cares? I did however change my mind when I started using macs/iphones. My macbook boots from cold in 9 seconds, really 9 seconds and it's ready to use. The battery lasts for most of the day in normal use and the retina screen makes even crap video look good. Since Apple use a limited number of suppliers for graphics etc it means that the OS isn't bloated like windows which has to cater for every single piece of hardware. If i open the web browser on my laptop i can see every tab open on my phone, iPad, office mac etc. When I take a picture it stores a low res copy on the phone and a proper copy in the cloud which is accessible from all devices. Where Apple makes it easier is in integration and it's idiot proof. I have a 2008 ancient iMac which i keep all my music and films on, using an iPad to iPhone i can access this library and play music simultaneously all over the house without any complex network crap. I switched everything to mac 3 years ago and now have trouble surfing the net on a windows machine, whats the story with the stupid click drag to go down the page! All my computers in the house automatically back up every hour to my Time Machine so if i threw my laptop or desktop into the river, I could buy another, log in using my apple id and password and presto all content and settings would be restored. If your laptop is crashing then there is something wrong with it


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

tommyboy40 said:


> i would have originally thought like you, my old Nokia had a better camera and more storage than an iPhone etc and as for laptops, i could buy 3 for the price of a mac. True, the mac looked better but who cares? I did however change my mind when I started using macs/iphones. My macbook boots from cold in 9 seconds, really 9 seconds and it's ready to use. The battery lasts for most of the day in normal use and the retina screen makes even crap video look good. Since Apple use a limited number of suppliers for graphics etc it means that the OS isn't bloated like windows which has to cater for every single piece of hardware. If i open the web browser on my laptop i can see every tab open on my phone, iPad, office mac etc. When I take a picture it stores a low res copy on the phone and a proper copy in the cloud which is accessible from all devices. Where Apple makes it easier is in integration and it's idiot proof. I have a 2008 ancient iMac which i keep all my music and films on, using an iPad to iPhone i can access this library and play music simultaneously all over the house without any complex network crap. I switched everything to mac 3 years ago and now have trouble surfing the net on a windows machine, whats the story with the stupid click drag to go down the page! All my computers in the house automatically back up every hour to my Time Machine so if i threw my laptop or desktop into the river, I could buy another, log in using my apple id and password and presto all content and settings would be restored. If your laptop is crashing then there is something wrong with it


Agreed, don't think apple are the best at everything, but from what i see/have they nail their stuff so well and it just works.....

Also its resale value if you upgrade is pretty impressive.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I flatly refuse to pay those sort of prices, my phone cost £193 bought outright and I'm on a sim only contract.

Those prices are obscene, my first car cost less !


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

I've bought a fair few iPhones over the years but I don't like the 6 as it's too big. I'll probably keep my 5S and go sim only.
I just been looking at cheap lease deals on small cars and you can get a C1 for £1200 deposit and 23 months at around £30.00. That puts into perspective just how expensive these phones and contracts have become.


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

Has anyone got the htc one m9? was looking at getting this or a lg g4 but I feel it may get on my nerves being slightly to big for my small hands whereas the m9 felt perfect


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

rory1992 said:


> Has anyone got the htc one m9? was looking at getting this or a lg g4 but I feel it may get on my nerves being slightly to big for my small hands whereas the m9 felt perfect


Have had the M7 and 8 no up to much


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

Problem is every top end phone seems to be 5.5" +, im personally not keen on samsung s6 as when looking at it at cw the software still looks like my Samsung s2 I had.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

lofty said:


> I've bought a fair few iPhones over the years but I don't like the 6 as it's too big. I'll probably keep my 5S and go sim only.
> I just been looking at cheap lease deals on small cars and you can get a C1 for £1200 deposit and 23 months at around £30.00. That puts into perspective just how expensive these phones and contracts have become.


But at the end, you hand the car back and have nothing to show for it. With the phone, at least you physically own it.

Looks like Google are going back to plan A with the Nexus line, new 5 and 6 due to be announced soon, updates of the current 6 and last year's 5 (two optional sizes, 5" and 6" screens) at much more reasonable prices.

The theory was Google sell the phones cheaper to get people to buy them, then use the data generated to increase the accuracy of targeted marketing and making themselves much more money that way. Apple market themselves as prestige with a price tag to match. There's no point complaining about it, the reason they charge those prices is because people will pay them - if you don't like the prices, don't buy the products. Simple.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

rory1992 said:


> Has anyone got the htc one m9? was looking at getting this or a lg g4 but I feel it may get on my nerves being slightly to big for my small hands whereas the m9 felt perfect


The G4 and M9 are roughly the same size - although the M9's screen is smaller, the front is a lot bigger for the speakers so the screen to front ratio is much lower than the G4 who's front is mostly screen and that's it.

The G4 is the better all round phone. If the M9 had a good camera then it would be easier to recommend, but again, HTC have shot themselves in the foot. The G4's camera is immense.


----------

